# 26x12-12 Carlisle Super Lugs



## packrat (Oct 26, 2012)

Will 26x12-12 Carlisle Super Lugs fit on and work with a 7116H? 
I don't cut grass, my main concern is garden work. 
If they fit, should I also increase the front tire size to level the tractor?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't see any problem as long as they clear the fenders. As for the front,yes I would use a larger diameter up front,just to make sure there's not a problem with engine oil levels.


----------



## packrat (Oct 26, 2012)

What I'm considering is switching to a pair of narrow front rims and running 5.70x8 trailer tires up front, then run the 26x12-12 in the rear. 
I actually picked up two pair, one pair of Super Lugs, and one pair of Carlisle True Power ags in the same size. They were from a couple of brand new trench digger machines that got flooded out in Hurricane Sandy. I got the four new rims and tires for $150, plus two pair of 23x850-12, and two pair of 23x10.50-12 ags all for one money. Unfortionately the rims are all hub centric 6 lug with 1/2" thick steel centers. I thought about buying proper centers and making the wheels fit too but they want $18 plus shipping for each center. The 26x12s are on 10.5" wide rims, the others are all on 7" rims. 
I'm trying to hunt down more deals like these, I could use another 5 or 6 pair with all these tractors here.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

You might have to put a spacer between the hub and the wheel on the left side to get the tire to clear the cone clutch on the BGB.


----------



## packrat (Oct 26, 2012)

I trial fit one that was on a 6 lug rim, just but setting it in place and it looks fine, I just have to find some 10" wide rims and figure out what size front tires will work. Some tall skinny tires would be perfect.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

packrat said:


> I trial fit one that was on a 6 lug rim, just but setting it in place and it looks fine, I just have to find some 10" wide rims and figure out what size front tires will work. Some tall skinny tires would be perfect.


How about some Tri ribs? They scream TRACTOR! http://www.ebay.com/itm/TWO-New-3-5...527?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589d7d737f

I run Tri ribs in my tractors and the are taller than turf tires of same size.


----------

